# Recovery from torn meniscus surgery



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

I recently had arthroscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus (2 weeks ago). I have started physical therapy, but I want to know how long I will likely have to wait to get back on the bike and hit the trails. Since I ussually warm up on a stationary bike at PT, I am thinking of riding my SS on bike paths (with regular pedals) with my kids (so it is more spinning and not cranking) this weekend. I am guessing it will be a month or so, before I can actually hit the trails, but I want to hear what you guys went through.

Thanks


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

I had the same king of surgery in about 1986 or so.I was pretty lucky because as I recall arthroscopic surgery was pretty new,and glad they didn't have to open the whole knee up for the repair.There are a few factors to consider...age,general health,and attitude.I was 15 or so when I blew out my knee.I'm 39 now so I'm willing to bet that it would take longer to get back into the saddle if I had the same injury.If I recall correctly it was about 3 weeks until there was little pain when I walked,and about 6-7 weeks until I was back to normal.Best to ask your physical therapist.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

Done this 4 times on both knees. First was back in 1984, last was in 2007. As was said, age at time of injury is a big factor. The one from '84 healed up and has been fine. The one in '97 and '07 has been an ongoing problem. Arthritis has now attacked the joint and I'm a candidate for a knee replacement in a few more years. Do whatever PT is recommended and avoid stressing it too early, but for the most part this is the least damaging type of knee injury you can have and is very common.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

Recovery really depends on what the surgeon did to the tear. A repair (sewing the tear back together) or removal (cutting the offending bit out) each come with there own recovery protocols and returns to normal activities.

Ive had both in the course of 3 surgeries, i was back on the bike in the woods within 2 months for the each of the removals after intensive pt and it took almost 4 months for the repair. Follow what the doc says along with the therapist and avoid pushing it too soon. I'm now missing 95-98% of my lateral meniscus in my rt knee as a result of a failed repair 
(pushed too hard too soon). Got arthritis at 32 that luckily isn't advancing fast but I'm still looking at a fake knee in my future.


----------



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

I talked to the people at the PT and they were fine with it. When I said I was going to ride with my kids, this is on a flat surface (maybe 10 feet of total elevation) with 2 little kids (4 and 7). Also, I put in platforms, so no clipping in.

Whenever I go to PT, I am warming up on a stationary bike which is why I brought this up. I dont plan on hitting any offroad trails for several weeks and it is very hard for me to not be active. As a point in reference, I had the surgery in May 17, and the insurance coverage on my PT ends this week.


----------

